# Ipod in Murano



## lenivan (May 20, 2005)

I appologize if this question has already been answered, but I have not been able to find a definitive one. My question is:

Is there a product out there that will alllow me to wire my Ipod into my Bose stereo via the SAT and allow me to control the Ipod through my stereo and steering wheel controls? Also, would it show the Ipod song info on the display?

Please let me know. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Azgrower (Oct 1, 2004)

www.davidnavone.com
Look for FM Modulator


----------



## Plinko (May 6, 2005)

Azgrower said:


> www.davidnavone.com
> Look for FM Modulator


an FM modulater wouldn't do any of the things he asked about, and the sound is crap.

go here: http://mp3yourcar.com/ 
with that you'll be able to controll the iPod through you stereo, and your steering wheel controlls, it will display track info on your stereo if your stereo is able to do that, and since it is using the line output from the iPods dock connecter, the sound is as good as it will get


----------



## lenivan (May 20, 2005)

This item looks great, but it does not appear to be available for the Murano. I appreciate your help. Any other ideas?


----------



## Plinko (May 6, 2005)

lenivan said:


> This item looks great, but it does not appear to be available for the Murano. I appreciate your help. Any other ideas?


try emailing them to see if it will be coming out soon, they say that they are making one for it, and since they have them out for virtually all factory and aftermarket stereos, i doubt they would overlook the murano.


----------

